# Thinking about a 17 Rimfire



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I know there are several to choose from, and what rifle do you like. Thanks


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

There is a new rimfire coming out in the next couple months, maybe sooner. .17 Winchester Super Magnum. It's a 27 caliber concrete nailer cartridge necked down. bullet weights are 20g tipped bullet and 25g hollow point. 3000fps for the 20 grain bullet and as much energy at 200 yards as the HMR has at 50. Look it up on youtube, there is a few videos talking about it. Savage is making the first bolt action chambered in it. I am hoping I can get my hands on one.

Evin


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you planning on using it for? I have a wildcat .17 squirrel, .17HMR, .17M2 the only one I hunt with is the M2 the rest are worthless. Unless you are punching paper or shooting blackbirds. Most often you would be talking about the HMR if that is the case I would recomend the Marlin but buy the stailess model. If you want a real 17 buy the remington in 17 remington center fire, not the rim cartridge. As an after thought my center fire .17 squirrel could be purchased with forming dies and loading dies. It is a Cooper the round is based on a 22 hornet. Over a hundred rounds of brass fire formed ready to go, have your wallet full.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a Ruger M77/17 and it's a fantastic rifle.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, this will be used for ground hogs. I just wanted something a little more powerful than a 22 mag and didn't want to get in to a center fire.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you really want to play with groundhogs I would suggest going to a centerfire in either 22-250 or my personal choice .243. The advantage of the .243 is you can take it out of state to hunt deer. There are other advantages but my eyes and fingers are both tired.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

powerstrokin73 said:


> There is a new rimfire coming out in the next couple months, maybe sooner. .17 Winchester Super Magnum. It's a 27 caliber concrete nailer cartridge necked down. bullet weights are 20g tipped bullet and 25g hollow point. 3000fps for the 20 grain bullet and as much energy at 200 yards as the HMR has at 50. Look it up on youtube, there is a few videos talking about it. Savage is making the first bolt action chambered in it. I am hoping I can get my hands on one.
> 
> Evin


What Evin said , wait and be patient . They are going to be releasing this sometime in march or april . Savage Arms is going to have a gun specifically for this caliber . The gun is going to retail for somewhere around $300 . Type is 17 super mag on youtube , there are alot of videos revealing alot of information that might persuade you to buy one , if you are interested .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I apologize I didnt finish reading Evin's post before I posted . Didnt mean to reply with the same response !


----------

